# Heidenfest



## LordofDemons (29. September 2008)

Guten Tag Buffed User,

das Heidenfest (http://www.heidenfest.eu/) hält einzug im Lande, wer geht von euch hin, was erwartet er davon und wie wird er den Tag danach (üb-)erleben.
Die Bands FINNTROLL, PRIMORDIAL, ELUVEITIE, EQUILIBRIUM, MANEGARM und CATAMENIA werden auftreten und dann noch ein paar Special Guests wie Eisregen zum Beispiel.
Das Heidenfest ist am
31.10.2008
	DE - Leipzig
	Hellraiser

	01.11.2008
	DE - München
	Backstage

	02.11.2008
	CH - Pratteln
	Z7

	03.11.2008
	AT - Graz
	Orpheum

	04.11.2008
	CZ - Zlin
	Masters of Rock Cafe

	05.11.2008
	DE - Berlin
	Postbahnhof

	06.11.2008
	DE - Hamburg
	Markthalle

	08.11.2008
	DE - Dortmund
	Westfalenhalle II SPECIAL GUESTS
+Eisregen
+Thyrfing
+Enslaved

	09.11.2008
	FR - Paris
	La Locomotive

	10.11.2008
	BE - Antwerpen
	Hof Ter Loo

	11.11.2008
	DE - Nürnberg
	Löwensaal

	12.11.2008
	DE - Ludwigsburg
	Rockfabrik

	13.11.2008
	DE - Frankfurt
	Batschkapp

	14.11.2008
	AT - Wien
	Gasometer

	15.11.2008
	AT - Linz
	Posthof

	16.11.2008
	HU - Budapest
	DIESEL


/discuss

MFG
LoD^^


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2008)

/push geht da niemand hin kennt das keiner?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

ich kenn dat ehrlich gesagt nicht o0
daher geh ich da wohl auch eher net hin


----------



## Rhokan (29. September 2008)

> DE - Ludwigsburg
> Rockfabrik



Da kannste mich eh jedes Wochenende sehn:-P

e: weiß leider nicht ob ich hingehen werde da ich ne woche später aufs slipknot+CoB+machine head konzert geh und englisch-prüfung hab^^

noja scheint hier ja echt keienr zu kennen : /


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2008)

Ok um in diesen Thema mal was zu sagen:
Was ist ein Heidenfest o.O?


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ok um in diesen Thema mal was zu sagen:
> Was ist ein Heidenfest o.O?


ich hab ne hp gepostet vll mal draufklicken?


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab ne hp gepostet vll mal draufklicken?


Upsala bei den vielen Daten wohl zu schnell durchgeflogen


----------



## Lurock (29. September 2008)

Das in Dortmund klingt verlockend, aber ich wüsste nicht wie und mit wem ich dahin kommen könnte.
Von daher werd ich wohl keins der Konzerte besuchen....


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

also von der hp her wärs auf jeden nen besuch wert.
nur wos in ffm ist, bin ich grad net da >.<


----------



## Crackmack (29. September 2008)

Hmmm Pratteln das is ja im Nachbardorf ma schauen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2008)

also wenn wer auf münchen geht soll er sich bei mir melden^^ ich geh mit n paar freunden hin


----------



## Zez (29. September 2008)

Ich geh hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Ludwigsburg =)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. September 2008)

da ist in GRAZ!!!!!!!! GRAZ!!!!!! JAAA dann gee ich da hin in graz am 3.11^^
ich kenn zwar nur 2 bands von denen aber da kann ich auch spass haben und wenns mir nicht gefällt mache ich krawall auch ohne alkohol(bin bekennender anti-alkoholiker)

da sind aber auch meine erzfeinde: übertrieben gekleidete grufties die denken: ach kuck mal ich bin so schwarz dunkel und so böse kuckt mich an ich grüße nicht und schaue nur böse. gott ist scheisse und alle leute mit guter berufsausbildung sind dumm denn wir sind underground höhö kuck mal wir saufen mjachen dabei satanistenschreie und rocken ab höhö.

ich möchte nicht die gothic szene beleidigen ich mag nur die oben beschriebenen nicht die anderen sind alle ganz cool.
ich finde es einfach cool normal zu sein  ich brauche nicht mit aller kraft auffallen und schockieren den solchen Menschen mangelt es an Selbstbewusstsein und sozialstärke.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2008)

warum ziehn meine freds nur immer die größten irren an die im buffed forum rumirren -.-
Kamui oder wie man dich schreibt es geht hier ums heidenfest wenn du dich über deine feinde äußern möchtest dann Blog oder mach selber nen Fred auf -.-


----------



## Kamui Shiro (30. September 2008)

tz tz schon wieder kara random ?
wollt mich nurmal äussern und ich weiß dass es am heidenfest um spaß haben geht und nicht um rassenkonflikte trotzdem gehen diese leute auch dahin.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (30. September 2008)

tz tz schon wieder kara random ?
wollt mich nurmal äussern und ich weiß dass es am heidenfest um spaß haben geht und nicht um rassenkonflikte trotzdem gehen diese leute auch dahin.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (30. September 2008)

mod lösch bitte den  dopelpost und den hier auch danke


----------



## Rhokan (30. September 2008)

> Ich geh hin wink.gif
> @Ludwigsburg =)



Rofa kicks ass!


----------



## Squarg (30. September 2008)

Eisregen ? Finntroll ? ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hört sich interessant an !
Mal schaun vllt. geh ich ja mit nem Kollegen hin.

Hab ja früher auch ma viel Metal gehört ^^


----------



## Alion (30. September 2008)

NAAAAAIIIIIN!!!!

Das einzige Datum das für mich in Frage kommt ist der 02.11.2008
Leider bin ich da immer noch in China.


----------



## Tan (30. September 2008)

13.11 in Frankfurt... da hab ich was besseres zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (30. September 2008)

Klingt doch sehr interessant Equilibrium würd ich sehr gerne ma live sehen.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Oktober 2008)

Dieses Wochenende glühen im Backstage in München die Gitarren und Drums den die Heiden halten Einzug.

(getarnter push anlässlich der aktualität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

und nein ich will keine werbung machen sondern nur leute die sich für diese musik begeistern darauf aufmerksam machen das so etwas stattfindet (wenn sie es eh nicht schon wissen)


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Dieses Wochenende glühen im Backstage in München die Gitarren und Drums den die Heiden halten Einzug.
> 
> (getarnter push anlässlich der aktualität
> 
> ...


Wieviel zahlen sie dafür das du das hier postest?^^


----------



## Rhokan (29. Oktober 2008)

Mh..... Equilibrium is eigentlich die einzige Band dich ich da dringend mal sehen möchte..... hoffentlich kommen die auch aufs Wacken 09


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Mh..... Equilibrium is eigentlich die einzige Band dich ich da dringend mal sehen möchte..... hoffentlich kommen die auch aufs Wacken 09


naja dortmund hat die beste besetzung mit 3 zusatzbands


----------



## Vakeros (30. Oktober 2008)

ich wollte hin, kann aber nicht weils mitten in der woche ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (30. Oktober 2008)

nub ololol

Btt: karten schon gekauft jetzt nurnoch warten auf montag^^


----------



## ♦Sturmkrähe♦ (31. Oktober 2008)

Eluveitie und Equilibrium in Frankfurt, da hält mich nichts von ab!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cerna karkulka (31. Oktober 2008)

leider schaff ich es net auf eins der Konzerte...werde aber aufs Ragnarök 09 gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2008)

hiho Buffies frisch vom Heidenfest zurück muss ich euch sagen ..


scheiße es lohnt sich wirklich! Finntroll haben eine Hammershow geliefert, bei Eluveitie war im Pogo die Hölle los und Equilibrium haben gleich mal das neue Album performt (wir haben sogar Helge persönlich getroffen ;>).
Negativ sind mir aber Primordial (da bin ich mal eingeschlafen) und Catamenia aufgefallen die waren nich so der bringer. Bei Catamenia wars zum großteil der Gesagnt ich finde ja man sollte die Gesangsparts der Frau nicht sinnlos weggrowln aber das is ja nur meine Meinung.

Also ich werde jetzt mal 32 Std. schlaf nachholen und wünsche euch auch eine geruhsame nacht.

trollische Grüße euer LoD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (3. November 2008)

YEEAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! ROCK THE NATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

in 20 minuten gehts los ciao und bussi Leute^^


----------



## nalcarya (3. November 2008)

Tan schrieb:


> 13.11 in Frankfurt... da hab ich was besseres zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


haha, genau das gleiche wollt ich auch grad schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätte zwar schon Ietwas nteresse, aber die Fahrt- und Ticketkosten auch noch zu bezahlen, zusätzlich zu allem was ich mir diesen und nächsten Monat sowieso schon leisten will, das ist es mir dann doch nicht wert.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> YEEAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! ROCK THE NATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> in 20 minuten gehts los ciao und bussi Leute^^


ich hoffe bei euch scheißen sie nicht so rum wie bei uns trotz des hammerfeelings muss ich noch sagen das es ihnen 3 stunden vor konzertbeginn eingefallen ist das sie wegen dem feiertag erst um mitternacht anfangen können (jep 3 stunden vorher) und dann haben sie natürlich die ganzen unter 18 jährigen nicht reingelassen udn wir hatten 4 davon in der gruppe, dann haben wir 2 stunden mit dem veranstallter geredet und der hat dann ein formular gestellt auf dem jeder unter 18 jährige einen vormund eintragen konnte mit dessen nummer und der nummer seiner eigenen eltern. WIr waren dann so um 18 Uhr drinn und haben dann bis 24 uhr schon mal schön gesoffen n smalltalk mit dem equilibrium sänger gemacht. Und ich hab nen 1a Met gefunden ich kann euch den hersteller gern per pm schreiben das ist ein imker aus österreich soweit ich das jetzt noch im kopf hab^^ 

naja ich geh jetzt pennen

@nalcarya glaub mir du würdest es nicht bereuen^^ wir hatten nen punk in der gruppe und der ist eigendlich nid wirklich für metal (der wollt nur saufen) aber bei finntroll war er der erste im pogo^^  seitdem hört der finntroll, equilibrium, eluveitie, etc.^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. November 2008)

Lol lord of Demons ich bin auch keine 18 und bin reingekommen. warst du Dortmund wegen eisregen oder wie?

Auf jedenfals wars saugeil morgen gibs fotos und die erzählung^^

aber wo war den bitteschön bei Catamenia ne frau?


----------



## nalcarya (4. November 2008)

Dass es mir gefallen würde bezweifle ich in keinster Weise. Aber ich kann es mir nicht leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mir letzte Woche Spore gekauft, nächste Woche kommt WotLK und diesen und nächsten Monat noch ~5 Spiele die ich eigentlich gern hätte, mir aber schon nicht alle leisten kann. Dann will ich noch auf ein Opeth- sowie ein Subway to Sally-Konzert und an Silvester auf den Bloodshed over Bochum Amon Amarth-Gig. Und Weihnachtsgeschenke muss ich auch noch irgendwovon kaufen O_o

Du siehst, ich bin diesen und nächsten Monat ziemlich ausgelastet.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. November 2008)

Spoiler



Ilegal spiele runterladen? wer kauft schon ofllinespiele?



dann beschwer dich nicht um geldmangel


----------



## nalcarya (4. November 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist auf meiner Sympathieleiste gerade auf den niedrigsten Punkt gerutscht, den man haben kann!

Aber um die Frage zu beantworten: alle, denen es wert ist, dass auch in Zukunft qualitativ hochwertige Spiele entwickelt werden.

edit: weil ich mir etwas nicht leisten kann soll ich es also entweder aus dem Bereich des möglichen ausblenden oder es klauen? Alles klar.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Lol lord of Demons ich bin auch keine 18 und bin reingekommen. warst du Dortmund wegen eisregen oder wie?
> 
> Auf jedenfals wars saugeil morgen gibs fotos und die erzählung^^
> 
> aber wo war den bitteschön bei Catamenia ne frau?


ne bei uns ist ihnen an allerheiligen 3 stunden vor konzertbeginn eingefallen das sie doch nicht spielen dürfen wegen nem christlichen feiertag (hallo wir sind auf dem HEIDENfest) und dann haben sies auf mitternacht verschoben -.- naja sind um 8 uhr morgens heim gekommen haben noch 3 std geschlafen und sind zum essen gefahren ich kann mein genick nicht mehr bewegen und meine ferse sieht aus wie rohes hackfleisch


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist auf meiner Sympathieleiste gerade auf den niedrigsten Punkt gerutscht, den man haben kann!
> 
> Aber um die Frage zu beantworten: alle, denen es wert ist, dass auch in Zukunft qualitativ hochwertige Spiele entwickelt werden.
> 
> edit: weil ich mir etwas nicht leisten kann soll ich es also entweder aus dem Bereich des möglichen ausblenden oder es klauen? Alles klar.


Illegal runterladen tztztz sowas ist echt schwachsinn ich will auch in zukunft noch gute Mangas lesen deshalb kauf ich mir die Mangas (oder allgemein Bücher)
oder CDs irgendwann können die Künstler nicht mehr auftreten weil zu wenig geld dabei rauspringt etc.

@nalcarya da iser bei mir scho lang^^


----------



## PewPew_oO (6. Juli 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich wieder so eine Tour? =)


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich wieder so eine Tour? =)


ich hoffe es 

betet zu Odin das es wieder eine gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (6. Juli 2009)

Eigentlich sollte es dass Heidenfest dieses Jahr wieder geben.
Das Paganfest, welches letztes Jahr im März war, wurde dieses Jahr auch auf Herbst verschoben. Aber das Lineup ist aus meiner Sicht nicht so gut wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte es dass Heidenfest dieses Jahr wieder geben.
> Das Paganfest, welches letztes Jahr im März war, wurde dieses Jahr auch auf Herbst verschoben. Aber das Lineup ist aus meiner Sicht nicht so gut wie letztes Jahr.


giev links giev info


----------



## pnn (6. Juli 2009)

Dachte eigentlich immer dass jeder selber auf google.de gehen und paganfest eingeben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www2.paganfest.eu/news.html

KORPIKLAANI - zu oft in letzter Zeit gesehen und so doll find ich sie auch nicht.
DIE APOKALYPTISCHEN REITER - für mich höchstens extrem betrunken zu ertragen
UNLEASHED - DM ... ungefähr gleich wie bei den Reitern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ALESTORM - machen Spass sind lustig, dieses Jahr schon 2x gesehen also muss auch nicht sein
EX DEO - eigentlich auch nicht das meine würd's mir aber trotzdem gern mal anschauen
Swashbuckle - haben aufm SN vor glaub 15 Leuten eine extrem geniale Stimmung gemacht ... die sind wirklich gut.

EINHERJER und MOONSORROW stehen ja noch als Special Guest mit dabei. Die Frage ist in welchen Städten sie Spielen ... mal überraschen lassen. Wobei letzteres eh schon zig mal gesehen und Einherjer dieses Jahr auch und es war nicht sonderlich bewegend.


----------

